# Tuesday Night Wading topwaters



## Mikeb1984 (May 9, 2016)

Going out of Sargent Tuesday night to throw topwaters in the moonlight. Have 2 spots left. It's a open boat trip and already have 2 other guys. Must have all your own wading gear. Fish cleaning will be part of trip. $125 a person. Will leave dock at 7pm to get out there and fish a little before dark. Fishing off a 24 blazer bay with a 300 verado. Call or text (979)216-8447


----------

